# Straight Fletching-Left or Right Offset?



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Ive heard people say that if you fletch hunting arrows with a left offset, it could cause your broadhead to loosen on impact. Not sure how true this is, but I really dont think it would matter left or right.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

blacktailbryan said:


> Ive heard people say that if you fletch hunting arrows with a left offset, it could cause your broadhead to loosen on impact. Not sure how true this is, but I really dont think it would matter left or right.


Is that only true if you are right handed? My understanding is that most factory fletched arrows have a slight right offset. Do they do this because the majority of archers are right handed or is it because left or right offset does not make a difference? I guess to know the answer to that you would need to know if an arrow spins in different directions for left and right handed archers.


----------



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

I do beleive it only matters if you are shooting feathers. Feathers are actually handed, as in left and right feathers that came off the turkey. With todays vanes, i dont think it would matter though. I would like to see some slo mo of RH and then LH to see if it spins differently.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Right offset is the norm. In theory a left hand helical could loosen points.. Right and left helical and offset are needed for "Right Wing" and "Left Wing" feathers. If your using Feathers from a birds right wing you need to offset or helical fletch to the right. Same as a left wing and left offset and helical.. 

I thought i had heard from a few traditional archers that shooting off the riser shelf on a longbow or recurve you would want the arrow to spin to the right or left depending on the arhcers hand for fletching clearance...


----------

